# CPC-A ready willing and able



## simply_me1971 (Jul 8, 2011)

E-mail: shannonwest2010@hotmail.com

OBJECTIVE
To obtain a position in the Medical field that utilizes my experience and education in Medical Billing and Coding 

EDUCATION

Billing and Coding, Associate of Science		                                                  2009 - 2010
Daymar College, Paducah, KY

Data Entry Operator, Certificate			                                                      2006 - 2008
West Kentucky Community and Technical College, Paducah, KY 

EXPERIENCE

Humana Louisville, KY                                                                                            2010
Selected to assist with high inventory project. Specialty review pertaining to Medicare local and national coverage determination guidelines on incidental and mutually exclusive coding issues. Responsible for identifying coding issues requiring additional medical necessity review by nurses and physicians. Daily preparation of verbiage explaining the code logic issues. Volunteered to work OT for my temporary assignment as needed. Gained knowledge of industry standard automated coding logic systems such as CLaimsExtend developed by McKesson.

MARS Paducah, KY	                                                                                                    2009-2009  
Payment poster for Medicare, Medicaid, physicians and hospitals. Daily reconciliation of accounts to ensure adjustments was correct.                                                                            

Heartland Internet, Paducah, KY                                                                       2004-2005
Worked directly under the operations manager for Aero Communications to learn the proper process of ordering telephone service for business and residential customers. Daily contact with customers on the status of their phone service. Trained employees on the process of ordering telephone service for business/residential customers, including establishing new service for customers and number portability.

Sykes, Inc., Morganfield, KY                                                                                            2000-2004
 Worked directly with the Project Implementation Manager on daily spreadsheet orders for DSL customers both residential and business. Daily communication with customers on updates of their orders.

INTERNSHIP

Medical Records/Billing Office			
Marshall County Hospital
Compiled/filed Medical Records. Utilized database for billing accounts. Hospital coding.	


Skills

Microsoft Word
Excel
PowerPoint
Access
Outlook
Lotus Notes
Encoder Pro
Office Hours
MediSoft
Chart Auditing
Filing
ICD-9-CM
CPT
HCPCS
Modifiers
1500's
UB-04's


Certifications

CPC-A

NCICS

HIPPA Compliance

Security Basics


----------



## mkbeck62@gmail.com (Mar 19, 2021)

How did you like working for SYKES?


----------

